# speech and language therapist



## annanjac (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi 
Have been looking at this site for sometime. I'm considering retraining as a sp and lang therapist to smooth a move to Canada. I can see its a shortage occupation. Long time partner is Canadian so residency shouldn't be a problem. I'm already a qualified teacher of 25 + years with BED and MA..but know that teaching is not likely to be a career option in Canada. 
Any tips on likelyhood of being accepeted on Uni of Alberta - Edmonton speech therapist course? I'm 52. Ouch. 

Or should I retrain here and go through the hassle of getting it recognised?
Thanks
A


----------

